# A tear-jerking rescue story w/ happy ending



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

A friend who is active in animal love sent me this video. It really made me:smcry: but it has a happy ending.

Blind Dog Living in a Trash Pile Gets the Most Beautiful Rescue - The End is Amazing - YouTube


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

The guy who rescued this dog is Eldad who helped me rescue Edie for AMA. We are friends.


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I saw this on FB...it is heartbreaking. So happy for the way it turned out!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

smlcm said:


> The guy who rescued this dog is Eldad who helped me rescue Edie for AMA. We are friends.


On the side was the film of Edie and I watched it again. I love you and Eldad.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I got this big lump in my throat, then I began crying. My Gosh, how frightened and neglected she was! I am so happy for the ending, she was an ecstatic little pup!!! I just LOVE happy endings!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh this made me bawl all the way through. This fluff reminds me a lot of Bailey and he was found as a stray and rescued as well...so it was a super emotional video for me. I laughed through tears at how her little tail kept wagging in the end and how she was playing. THANK YOU to those involved in rescue work who make happy endings like this possible.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw this and shared it on FB last week. They also ran it on ABC World News Tonight. Made me cry!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I cried from the beginning to the end......such a GREAT story. So sad that she endured time on the streets alone. Sooooo happy this ended the way it did.....


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

That was awesome. You can just feel happines Fiona, is now having. I just love this and so lucky she was found.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

What really really gets me about this video (and some others I've seen recently, including the one about the "dog who just needed a hug") is how resilient these dogs are. Here's a dog, blind, living on her own, totally neglected by human society, and all it takes is a little kindness and she's happy and bouncing around like a playful little princess. I just love that dogs are so willing to give humans a second (and somethings third and fourth) chance. So thankful that there are people out there who dedicate their efforts to saving these little souls...


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am too choked up for words..


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

This also made me cry. What is wrong with people?!!! So many precious pets abandoned. At least this love got a great new home! Never underestimate the effects of love!


----------

